# Mit dem Navi durch Norge



## Sockeye (31. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich habe mir bei 123 ein gebrauchtes Becker Nav für das Auto geschossen. Dabei war die aktuelle Navitec Software 8 für Europa (incl. Norwegen) drauf.

Ich habe daraufhin mal spasseshalber versucht ein paar Städte in Nordnorge einzugeben....fehlanzeige: Nix Bodö, Narvik, Tromsö oder Hammerfest. :r 

Es soll wohl erst mit den Update (250€, Erscheinungstermin irgendwann) funktionieren.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Navi's in Norge? Gibt es aktuelle Straßenkarten, die nicht nur ein Parkhaus in Oslo finden?

Wie funktioniert denn euere Navigation so auf Norges Strassen? Funktioniert's oder ist ab Lillehammer alles "Off Road"??

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## ollidi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

Nicht so ganz einfach, wenn Du ins Detail willst Alex.
Normalerweise gibt es ja bei den Auto-Navis eine DVD, die Du reinpackst. Die werden normalerweise jährlich upgedated, welches DU aber wohl kaufen musst. Ein Upgrade ist wohl leider nicht möglich.
Jetzt zu sagen, kauf Dir was anderes ist nicht so prall. Ich werde mir ein Garmin GPSMAP 60c holen da ist alles drauf und du kannst es auch für die See-Navigation nehmen.

Persönlich nutze ich den MDA3 (von der Firma bekommen :q) und habe mir den Falk Navigator drauf installiert. Für den gibt es bald auch Skandinavienkarten. Der Mobile Navigator hat, glaube ich zumindest, Skandinavien mit drauf.
Ich würde mir persönlich nie ein fest eingebautes Navi ins Auto holen, sondern nur in Verbindung mit PDA's oder wie schon gesagt MDA. Mit einem MDA hast Du ja noch mehr Möglichkeiten. :m 
Ich würde das Ding wieder verkloppen und mir etwas anderes holen.


----------



## uer (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

#h Sockeye

ich hab mein navi immer mit dabei, mein köpfchen #6 

fahr jetzt schon einige jahre durch norwegen u. habe noch nie schwierigkeiten gehabt den rechten weg zu finden, auch nicht in oslo, bergen, tronheim usw. denn so groß sind die städt dort nicht u. ein parkhaus find ich auch immer :q 

nee aber mal im ernst, das ist der nachteil bei 123, man sieht erst was man erworben hat wenns da ist,
du wirst soetwas haben wie ich in mein hand gps, da ist zwar norwegen mit drauf aber mehr auch nicht, 
aber es ist dafür wieder sehr gut auf dem wasser, da sind dann alle bojen, leuchtfeuer usw. vertreten,

:s


----------



## Sockeye (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Für den gibt es *bald* auch Skandinavienkarten. Der Mobile Navigator hat, glaube ich zumindest, Skandinavien mit drauf.



Aber durch Norge navigiert hat er Dich also noch nicht...  



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir persönlich nie ein fest eingebautes Navi ins Auto holen, sondern nur in Verbindung mit PDA's oder wie schon gesagt MDA. Mit einem MDA hast Du ja noch mehr Möglichkeiten. :m
> Ich würde das Ding wieder verkloppen und mir etwas anderes holen.



Ne, das Teil funktioniert in D/CH/Ö/S/F/P/I perfekt. Der Detaillgrad ist erste Sahne, bis ins letzte Kuhkaff mit Hausnummern. Der unschlagbare Vorteil der Einbaugeräte ist der Abgleich mit dem Geschwindigkeitssignal und dem eingebauten Gyro.

Oder kennst Du nicht die verwirrten Gesichter der PDA/MDA Nutzer in Frankfurts Hochhausschluchten oder den Planlosen nach Tiefgaragenausfahrten?... :q 
Ich meine, bei euch im Flachland mag reine GPS Zielfürung funktionieren, aber in der Schweiz/Österreich mit den ganzen Tunneln, nervt's gewaltig.
Und TMC ist auch echt klasse. Nee, ich will es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## schlot (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

Hallo Alex,
weiß jetzt nicht ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe aber wenn du eine Europa CD zu deinem Navi hast, dann sind nur die speziell aufgeführten Länder im Detail darauf enthalten, der Rest von Europa sind nur die Autobahnen enthalten und du wirst nur die Städte an den Autobahnen im Ortsregister finden!
Hab eine Skandinavien CD von Navteq rumliegen, dürfte aber nur in VDO Dayton Geräten funktionieren (BMW, Renault) bei VDO Siemens Geräten funktioniert es schon nicht mehr. Wird dir also nichts nützen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand aus dem AB ein Baugleiches Navi, wär also mal interessant wer mit welchem Navi unterwegs ist.
Kannst ja mal einen Thread oder eine Umfrage aufmachen.


----------



## ollidi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

In Hamburg, Frankfurt, Hannover, Berlin hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. TMC hat das Ding natürlich auch. 
Was ich auch nicht missen möchte ist der Radarwarner, den man installieren kann. :q


----------



## Pete (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

für mein handgerät magellan sportrak color, dass sonst als gps auf dem wasser dient, gibts z.b. topo norge...das lässt sich wie die anderen karten auch per pc aufspielen und los gehts...
aber mal ehrlich...ne gute straßenkarte reicht in norge doch allemal...(zb. der skandi-atlas vom adac)...ich persönlich fahre lieber danach...


----------



## ollidi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

Papierbackup habe ich auch immer noch dabei. Aber so ein Navi möchte ich dann doch nicht mehr missen. Die Fahrerei ist doch wesentlich entspannter. Obwohl meine Frau auch eine weltklasse Navigiererin mit Karte ist.


----------



## Sockeye (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

@Schlot

Tja nicht überall wo Norwegen draufsteht ist auch Norwegen drin. Meine Software ist die version 8.0 von Becker (Navtec Kartenmaterial) 

Bei Navtec sind sie gerade erst dabei Norwegen kompett zu erfassen. In Q2 2005 sind dann wenigstens alle Verbindungsstrassen Norwegens erfasst. 2006 kommen erst die kleinen Städte dran.

Deshalb frage ich ja. Wer hat schon einmal selbst auf Nordnorwegens Strassen mit einem Navi erfolgreich navigiert. Wenn ja, mit welchem Gerät / Karte.



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Obwohl meine Frau auch eine weltklasse Navigiererin mit Karte ist.



Meine auch! Den Satz den ich am meisten liebe ist: "Da hätten wir abbiegen müssen!"    #q


----------



## Sockeye (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> gibts z.b. topo norge...das lässt sich wie die anderen karten auch per pc aufspielen und los gehts...



Hast Du es mal ausprobiert?

So ein Handnavi zum Angeln / Wandern etc. ist bei mir auch auf der Wunschliste. Wenns dann aber noch auf Norges Strassen navigieren kann... umso besser.


----------



## Loup de mer (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb frage ich ja. Wer hat schon einmal selbst auf Nordnorwegens Strassen mit einem Navi erfolgreich navigiert. Wenn ja, mit welchem Gerät / Karte.


Allssooo,
wir waren letzten Herbst im Rahmen unserer "Herrentour" bis in Höhe Sognefjord und einer von uns hatte sein neues "Navigationsbesteck" mit. Den entsprechenden Norwegen-Kartenteil noch am Vorabend auf den Speicherchip (keine Ahnung wie groß) gespielt und los.

Gerät: MDA (II ?) von T-Mobile, dieser Westentaschen-PC, mit dem man auch telefonieren kann
Software: TomTom III
GPS-Antenne: eine geniale Bluetooth-GPS-Mouse (keine Ahnung wie die heißt)

Anfangs war ich skeptisch: erstens, was den Empfang in Schluchten oder Wäldern und zweitens, was die Kartenauflösung bzw. -genauigkeit betrifft. Schon nach Kurzem wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt.
Hier zwei fulminante Begebenheiten während einer Nachtfahrt im Gebirge und nicht auf einer E-Straße:
1. Sagt der Fahrer auf einmal: "Das ist ja geil, hier kann ich auf dem Navi schon sehen, wie scharf die nächste Kurve wird". Hab ich dann auch beobachtet - stimmte zu 100%!
2. Überall, wenn in der Dunkelheit rechts oder links der Straße vereinzelte Lichter zu sehen waren (Privathäuser), dann waren auch die Grundstückszufahrten auf der Karte verzeichnet.
Einen hab ich noch: Wir sitzen in der Öresundfähre und haben natürlich keinen GPS-Emfang (klar - Faradayscher Käfig). Als eine Luke erst zu einem Drittel offen ist, piept das Ding und hat schon einen Satelliten obwohl wir etwa mittschiffs standen und vor uns noch ca. 15 Fahrzeuge.

Ich war von dem Gerät insgesamt total begeistert, gerade in Hinsicht darauf, dass mein GPS 72 empfangsmäßig unter den Bedingungen voll abgekackt hätte.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## elchbaby (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

Wir sind grad von Bömlo zurück und ich hatte mein Pocket-PC dabei mit TomTom3 Europa. Ich muß sagen das Ding kannte sich prima aus, selbst die kleinsten Straßen und Tankstellen hat er gekannt auf Bömlo. #6 Bei einem Ausflug um den Hardanger-Fjord kannte er auch alle Straßen und Fähranleger mit Namen. Ich glaube TomTom3 basiert auf Karten von Teleatlas.


----------



## norgepeitscher (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

@elchbaby
 ja,nur den fahrplan der ollen hardangerfähren mußt du noch einspielen,dann brauchen wir den pötten nich immer beim ablegen zuschauen.....:m


----------



## elchbaby (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*



			
				norgepeitscher schrieb:
			
		

> @elchbaby
> ja,nur den fahrplan der ollen hardangerfähren mußt du noch einspielen,dann brauchen wir den pötten nich immer beim ablegen zuschauen.....:m


 
da arbeiten wir nächtes Jahr dran :m #6


----------



## Pete (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

ok, soweit zur straßen-navi-fähigkeit von kleingeräten...fakt ist: als kombi für navi und street is bei tom tom nix in sicht...

@ alex...ich werds mal probieren mit dem topo norge, wobei das programm eher für outdoor-heinis wie wanderer und und vögeler geschrieben is...


----------



## Dieter1944 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

Hallo Sockeye#v

Es ist ja nicht so sehr interessant, welche Navigationsgeräte die anderen haben. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, was ist mit BECKER Traffic Pro, Software 8.0.?;+

Du hast damit die z.Z. neuesete Software der Firma Becker!

Ich habe das gleiche auch festgestellt. Mist, nördlich von Lillehammer, ab Dombäs (E 6) war Schluss. Und das, obwohl Ganz N , S und F auf den CD's stehen. #q
Ich habe bei der Firma Becker nachgefragt (Februar 2005) und folgende Antwort erhalten:

""Sehr geehrter Herr Bauer,
die Digitalisierung Norwegens (betrifft auch Finnland und teilweise Schweden) war zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens der Navigations-CD 8.0 noch nicht sehr fortgeschritten. Das heißt, dass nur der südliche Teil Norwegens auf der CD enthalten ist. Im Laufe der Zeit schreitet die Digitalisierung weiter voran, so dass die Folgeversionen deutlich mehr Kartenmaterial vorhanden sein wird. Hierbei sind wir natürlich sehr auf unsere Kartenlieferanten angwiesen. In der nächsten Version (9. 0)  sowie in CD-Versionen neuerer Geräte mit aktueller Software ist Norwegen bereits dicht abgedeckt und die Städte Trontheim und Bodö (war meine Frage) sind in jedem Falle enthalten, dies haben wir durch unsere Kartenhersteller überprüfen lassen.
Die Version 9.0 füt Traffic Pro ist für / August 2005 geplant und kann ab Verfügbarkeit über die Becker Händler oder über den fachhandel erworben werden."
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Harma/Becker Automotive Systems GmbH
Quality Custromer Service
i.A. Martin Welker

Ich hoffe, deine Frage damit beantwortet zu haben.#h
Wir waren im Mai auf den Lofoten und sind bis Lillehammer nach Navi gefahren. Ehrlich, kannste vergessen. Es ist alles so Super ausgeschildert, dass man Ding auf dem Weg in den Norden auf der E 6 nicht braucht. Anders mag es Richtung Fjordnorwegen sein. Wir fahren im Oktober nochmals in die Nähe von Haugesund, nördlich Stavanger. Dort ist alles auf der Navigation-CD (und auch schon gespeichert)!#6

Ganz geil war das Ding im Herbst letztes Jahres. Auf der Hinfahrt zum Ulvoysund "streikte" das  Gerät auf der Hinfahrt. War wohl zu klein das Nest.
Aber dort die Position gespeichert und nach Stavanger zurücknavigiert morgens im Dunkeln bei stömendem Regen war einfach Super!
Also nicht verzagen: "Wir" besorgen uns die nächste Version und gut .
Oberaffengeil ist auch der IMMER und ÜBERALL funktionierende Nordpfeil und die Option hinsichtlich der Höhe in der man sich befindet.

Grüße Dieter#6


----------



## Sockeye (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

Hallo Dieter,

richtig getippt... #6 

Das mit dem Update im August war mir neu. Danke für die Info. Das Kartenmaterial der Becker-Software ist zwar von Navteq, aber die Qualität des dann von Becker gekauften und auf CD verbreiteten Katenmaterials ist abhängig von dem Preis, den sie bezahlen.

Den aktuellen Stand des Navteq Kartenmaterials kann man online abrufen. (einfach Norwegen auswählen)

Das heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass Becker auch das neueste Material kauft. (Ältere Quartale und geringere Detailtiefe sind hald billiger) Auf der 8er Version ist der Stand von Q4/2002.

Hoffen wir mal das Beste. Ich bin gepannt auf August...

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Jirko (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*



> die Digitalisierung Norwegens (betrifft auch Finnland und teilweise Schweden) war zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens der Navigations-CD 8.0 noch nicht sehr fortgeschritten...


mhm |kopfkrat... merkwürdig... die versionen von mapsend (topo süd & nord) sind alles andere als "nicht sehr fortgeschritten". stellt sich berechtigterweise die frage, woher digi-map seine daten bezieht |kopfkrat #h


----------



## Dieter1944 (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> richtig getippt... #6
> 
> ...



Hallo Alex,

 kann ich nicht ganz bestätigen. bei mir "vor der Tür" wurde vor 2 Jahren nach geraumer Bauzeit ein Kreisverkehr eingerichtet. Den kennt meine CD schon !
Petri Heil!


Dieter


----------



## schlot (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

Deutschland dürfte kein Thema sein!
Aber was halt vom Ausland dazu gekauft wird?!
Wenn man bedenkt, daß zum Navi eine oder zwei CD mit Kartenmaterial geliefert werden und da was von ganz Europa steht denkt man halt das isses!
Die Überraschung kommt erst später wenn man mal ins Ausland fährt, sind halt nur die Autobahnen drauf und die unmittelbar daran liegenden Großstädte.
Also noch ne CD kaufen mit detailierten Kartenmaterial über das betreffende Land!
anscheinend ist Navteq sowas wie der Marktführer, wenn man sieht wer da alles beliefert wird!


----------



## Sockeye (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> mhm ... merkwürdig... die versionen von mapsend (topo süd & nord) sind alles andere als "nicht sehr fortgeschritten". stellt sich berechtigterweise die frage, woher digi-map seine daten bezieht



Digi-Map bezieht seine Daten auch von Navtec. Aber im Gegensatz zu Harman-Becker haben Digi-Map die aktuellere Version der Daten von Norwegen gekauft.
möglicherweise sogar Norwegen Q2-2005 

Bei Becker jedoch ist nur die Version von Q4-2002 von Norwegen drauf, was sich jedoch hoffentlich mit der 9.0 Version ändert.

Ich komme gerade aus Frankreich zurück. Die kleinsten Kuhkäffer sind mit Strassen und (teilw.) Hausnummern erfasst.

@Dieter


			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich nicht ganz bestätigen. bei mir "vor der Tür" wurde vor 2 Jahren nach geraumer Bauzeit ein Kreisverkehr eingerichtet. Den kennt meine CD schon !



Im Kartenmaterial werden teilweise auch geplante Strassen erfasst.


Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## angeltreff (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Im Kartenmaterial werden teilweise auch geplante Strassen erfasst.


 
Das wird dann lustig, wenn die Kommune nicht baut und im Navi die "neue" Strasse schon drin ist.


----------



## Sockeye (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

|supergri 

...solange es keine "geplante" Brücke ist..


----------



## THD (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

Hallo bin zwar nicht der Norwegenspezi, da ich aber ein geeignetes Programm für Schweden suchte, möchte ich euch meinen Fund nicht vorenthalten.
Route 66 Skandinavia, 1 CD, mit Abdeckung Norwegen, Schweden, Dänemark und Südfinnland.
Sind auf den Lofoten gr. Feldwege drauf, navigation in der Stadt bis Straße.
Nachtein: Hab ich in Dänemark gekauft,  vor 8 Wochen kostete es ca. 150 € incl. Bluetooth GPS, KFZ Kabel, und PDA Halter.
Hatte mir davor einige andere Programme angeschaut, dieses gefiel mir an besten.


----------



## Sockeye (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*



			
				Route66 schrieb:
			
		

> Data copyright © NAVTEQ B.V.



das erhöht die Hoffnung für die Qualität der 9.0


----------



## THD (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Mit dem Navi durch Norge*

@Sockeye
Danke für die Info, wusste nicht, von wem die Daten kommen.
Meine Scandinavia 2004 CD ist Version 1.1
hab auch ne deutsche 2005, die ist 4.0.

Grüße THD


----------

